# Breakfast Ideas & Help Please



## Jackie Pocock (Jul 30, 2011)

I am really struggling to control my levels at breakfast.

I have always had cereal for breakfast as a cooked breakfast does not always appeal to me.

I have tried porridge, shreddies, weetabix and muesli and all have given me high readings.

I have 6 days in which to reduce my levels before my consultant puts me on insulin.  I am currently taking 2 metformin a day, but have to increase this to 3 for 2 days and then 4.

I was awake really early today as I was very hungry and my baby was bouncing around, I took my reading which was 5.4 and had 2 weetabix and measured the milk.  2 hours later my reading was 8.9.  I do have coffee in the morning also, would this have any effect?

I have heard that shredded wheat is good, but looking at the carb information the levels are around the same as weetabix and shreddies so I feel that perhaps this won't work either.

Any advice would be appreciated.  I am okay at controlling the levels throughout the rest of the day, it's just the morning they are the highest.

Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Jackie, people have different tolerances for cereals - some people cope perfectly well with Weetabix and the like, others find they 'spike' their levels up. 8.9 is a little high, but not hugely so - it would be interesting to know what your levels was at one hour after eating as it is possible it was higher, two hours is not necessarily the peak so sometimes you need to do tests at one and two hours to see if you are rising or falling. A lot of testing, I know, but once you have established the pattern for a particular food then you don't need to test in future for it, except maybe the odd spot check.

A lot of our members fnd that Brugen or Vogel soya and linseed bread is very good, so toasted or otherwise with olive oil spread is good, perhaps with a little thinly-sliced ham or cheese? Or Lizi's granola is supposed to be very good - available in most major supermarkets or online at http://www.lizis.co.uk/ - you can even get it on amazon!

People often struggle most with higher levels in the morning - it is due to increased insulin resistance at that time of day and also a boost of glucose released by your liver to get you started when you wake.


----------



## KateR (Jul 30, 2011)

I've tried all cereals including oatmeal and granola and the only one which doesn't make me spike is puffed wheat, but they are a bit tasteless.


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2011)

KateR said:


> I've tried all cereals including oatmeal and granola and the only one which doesn't make me spike is puffed wheat, but they are a bit tasteless.



have you tryed mornflakes Kate? on promo at the minute in morrisons


----------



## Finnsmummy (Jul 31, 2011)

i know the feeling
I can have two weetabix and get a normal reading of perhaps 6.0 but if i have shreaded wheat im up in the 9's 
so how come you test after 2 hours?? and whats your highest your allowed?


----------



## KateR (Jul 31, 2011)

Steff said:


> have you tryed mornflakes Kate? on promo at the minute in morrisons



Sorry Steff, only just seen this. I'll look in Asda tomorrow. Our Morrisons is a bit too far away.


----------



## Jackie Pocock (Aug 1, 2011)

Finnsmummy said:


> i know the feeling
> I can have two weetabix and get a normal reading of perhaps 6.0 but if i have shreaded wheat im up in the 9's
> so how come you test after 2 hours?? and whats your highest your allowed?



I was told to test 2 hours after meals by the midwife and the Consultant seemed happy for me to do this too.

Yesterday I had 1 weetabix and an apple and despite feeling really hungry once the 2 hours were up I was still over 7.

I have to keep my levels below 7, 2 hours after every meal and that is what I have been recording.  Sometimes if they are high, I test again 30 mins later and they have always come down a lot.

Today I had an egg on one slice of nimble bread and my reading was below 7, so I guess cereals are out until this boy of mine makes his appearance.

It's funny that I don't have problems controlling my lunch time and evening meals, even with meals out and a tiny sneaky piece of my husbands dessert.  Just wish breakfast was easier.

Sorry I forgot to add my thanks for the responses.


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Jackie

I'm the same as you, had to give up cereal all together about 6 weeks into my pregnancy and have had toast every day since then. Gets a bit boring but worth it in the end.

Breakfast is the hardest to get right. I am on a hell of a lot more insulin in the morning than I am in the evening even though I eat maybe 3 times the amount of carbs for my evening meal than I do for breakfast.

So really I guess what I'm saying is that its perfectly normal! Forget booze and blue cheese, I'm looking forward to a nice big bowl of porridge and honey once baby arrives haha ;-)

xx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Jackie,

Just another suggestion, but if the toast works for you that's great!

I have tried lots of cereals and find that most of them cause my blood sugar to spike quite high, too. I've recently started eating oat granola with natural yoghurt for breakfast, and find that this is much better for my morning readings.


----------



## KateR (Aug 3, 2011)

KateR said:


> Sorry Steff, only just seen this. I'll look in Asda tomorrow. Our Morrisons is a bit too far away.



I had a look but all of them seem to contain oats which are a no no for me but thanks anyway. I just had a slice of seedy batch loaf and a small piece of cheese this morning and my levels were a lot better. I miss my cereals though.


----------

